# Introducing Cherry Shrimp Into Tank



## KrispyKreme (Jan 28, 2007)

I’ve searched and can’t find the answer to this (I’m sure it’s out there but I’m not bright enough to find it). I’m waiting for some Cherry Shrimp to be shipped to me and was wondering how I acclimate them to the tank.

Thanks


----------



## blyxa (Jan 1, 2007)

First I put mine in a bowl than set the bowl in the tank to get the temperature the same. Then, every 10-15 minutes put a small amount of tank water in the bowl for 1 to 1.5 hours. I did this last weekend and all of my shrimp are alive and well.


Good Luck!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I do the same as Blyxa. Except I usually float the bag in the tank first to adjust the bag water to the tank temp, then pour into a bowl. If it is a breatable bag then you can only float it for about 5-10 minutes, if a regular bag then 20 minutes.


----------



## brennewoman (Feb 6, 2007)

My cherry shrimp are all fine and scuttling around like they're happy, but it's been two days and they are still not red. Have I been had? Or are they still pale from stress? Or are they too young? They're pretty small


----------



## hamsterman (Sep 19, 2006)

Many use the drip acclimation process in which water is slowly dripped from the main tank into a container where the shrimp are held.

I felt the same way brennewoman, and now its been more than a week since i had them and some had gotten considerably redder. I think they take time to color, plus they are still young, and as they age and grow they also increase in color intensity.


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

If the shrimp are under 1/2" then they probably haven't started coloring up yet. Once they get a bit bigger you'll start to see more color. It's right around the 1/2" mark that my shrimp really start to color up nicely, and not until the females are full grown that they start to get that really deep dark beautiful red.

I prefer to use drip acclimation for all the inhabitants of my tanks. Generally 30mins for the hardy species and at least 60mins for the more sensitive species. I set the drip rate to triple the initial water volume during the length of the acclimation.


----------



## StaffyBull (Feb 3, 2007)

Purrbox said:


> I prefer to use drip acclimation for all the inhabitants of my tanks. Generally 30mins for the hardy species and at least 60mins for the more sensitive species. I set the drip rate to triple the initial water volume during the length of the acclimation.


That is a good way to go.

When i did the reef thing that was basicly how I did it. Or I would poor a little water in every few minutes. I would also empty some water out once the bag would get full and I did this till probly 95 to 100% of the water in there was from my tank. Also turn your lights off I know you want to look and see whats going on but the light will only stress them more.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

brennewoman said:


> My cherry shrimp are all fine and scuttling around like they're happy, but it's been two days and they are still not red. Have I been had? Or are they still pale from stress? Or are they too young? They're pretty small


The also stay pale if the surrounding/substrate is pale. I had some red cherry shrimp in a tank with white sand and they were so pale. As soon as I moved one to the tank with black sand they became red and after a couple of days they were deep red


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

That's how I acclimated my CRS With the drip way.

Cherries I've floated the bag and added water over an hour. I have also just dumped them right in, And lost none there where about 50+\- from someone and none died!

Cherries are REALLY REALLY hardy! I wouldn't worry about acclimation with them.

-Andrew


----------

